

My SaltStack Dev Machine Config - vespakoen
https://github.com/vespakoen/dev-machine

======
asperous
Found it: [https://github.com/Vespakoen/dev-
machine/blob/master/roots/p...](https://github.com/Vespakoen/dev-
machine/blob/master/roots/pillar/machine.sls.example)

Man that was like hide and go seek!

~~~
vespakoen
I added some installation instructions now, very basic, but should get others
there quicker ;)

I also noticed that my submodule isn't working as I expected, temp fix: cd
into roots/salt and execute "rm vespakoen && git clone
[https://github.com/Vespakoen/salt-states](https://github.com/Vespakoen/salt-
states) vespakoen"

